# Glass CO2 diffuser vs Powered Hydor diffuser



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi Folks,
I've been weighing pros and cons of CO2 diffusers because as I was viewing my tank today I could hear my powered CO2 diffuser. Only a tiny bit, but it makes me wonder what it sounds like for my fish. I imagine they desensitize, but a thought nevertheless.
Please share your thoughts/experiences.
I bubble at about one per second right now for my 50g.

Hydor Powered Diffuser
Pros
I already own it
It seems efficient in that lots of the bubbles don't make it out of the chamber before they dissolve
Probably does not need cleaning often
Cons
It makes a little rattling sound.
It uses power and has a cord.

Glass diffuser
Pros
More pleasing to the eye
Quiet
Cons
May need cleaning more often?
Requires more pressure that could cause leaks?


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

It's good to use both glass diffuser and in-line diffuser. You could buy a needle valve splitter. 

Could the noise be from trapped air? Have you called the Hydor company?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

For me a big part of the enjoyment of having a planted tank is the æsthetics and there's just no way to make a powered diffuser with a cord look good (worse if you can hear it too) The ceramic glass diffusers are a tried and true method of delivering co2 to plants and IMO make the powered diffusers unnecessary. BTW cleaning a glass diffuser is really simple. Drop in 50/50 bleach and water overnite and it's ready to go the next day.


----------



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

Nice, that's a great point! I am after all doing all this for the payoff of enjoying the tank. I appreciate it.



houseofcards said:


> For me a big part of the enjoyment of having a planted tank is the æsthetics and there's just no way to make a powered diffuser with a cord look good (worse if you can hear it too) The ceramic glass diffusers are a tried and true method of delivering co2 to plants and IMO make the powered diffusers unnecessary. BTW cleaning a glass diffuser is really simple. Drop in 50/50 bleach and water overnite and it's ready to go the next day.


----------



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

Both, that's a good idea. 
Oh the Hydor powered diffuser traps the air in a little chamber and chops it up with an impeller so the little pinging noise is just a side effect of how it should work I believe.



Crispino Ramos said:


> It's good to use both glass diffuser and in-line diffuser. You could buy a needle valve splitter.
> 
> Could the noise be from trapped air? Have you called the Hydor company?


----------



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

Any suggestions on a beautiful glass diffuser for 50g? Just wonder if anyone has one they think is particularly nice.



houseofcards said:


> For me a big part of the enjoyment of having a planted tank is the æsthetics and there's just no way to make a powered diffuser with a cord look good (worse if you can hear it too) The ceramic glass diffusers are a tried and true method of delivering co2 to plants and IMO make the powered diffusers unnecessary. BTW cleaning a glass diffuser is really simple. Drop in 50/50 bleach and water overnite and it's ready to go the next day.


----------



## Wire Fox Terror (Apr 7, 2006)

I used a Rhinox 5000 for my 58 gallon and while it worked ok, I eventually ended up switching it out for a limewood diffuser after breaking it while trying to clean it. There was absolutely no comparison when it comes to the limewood's very fine diffusion of the Co2 and it's a heck of a lot more durable. I realize it's not as attractive but, it you're looking for a really fine mist, limewood will be a much better option.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Ditto on the Rhinox 5000.


----------



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/f...-limewood.html


----------



## jaidexl (Jan 20, 2007)

You can knock 'quiet' off the glass diffuser pros list, they whistle and chirp constantly, sounds downright torturous and annoying if you hold your ear to the glass. I doubt the fish care about a constant noise anyway. Coralife limewod creates a denser mist than a glass diffuser and you don't have to clean it constantly to keep it working.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Actually I have two Rhinox 5000 on my bigger tanks and smaller glass diffusers on my other tanks and the noise is not a factor. If I put my ear up to the tank you could here it but otherwise it's silent. I would definitely go glass over limewood IMO. If you don't want to see anything then just get an inline diffuser either DIY or you could buy the Aquamedic 1000.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

You may want to get a dedicated 'needle wheel' or fractioning pump. I have an Iwaki md-10 inline before my Rena Xp1 (cannister filter) and not only does it boost the power of the filter but also creates a super efficient co2 reaction chamber in the filter. More expensive (depending on the type of glass diffusor) buy there are no extra things in the tank and it works like a champ.


----------



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm very much intrigued. I can say that I cleaned and relocated the Hydor reactor and it's much quieter. It's also pretty efficient in most of the CO2 never gets a chance to exit the reactor before it dissolves in to the water. It's certainly an eyesore, but I have a very large piece of driftwood it hides behind.











bsmith782 said:


> You may want to get a dedicated 'needle wheel' or fractioning pump. I have an Iwaki md-10 inline before my Rena Xp1 (cannister filter) and not only does it boost the power of the filter but also creates a super efficient co2 reaction chamber in the filter. More expensive (depending on the type of glass diffusor) buy there are no extra things in the tank and it works like a champ.


----------

